# Minimun requirements?



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey all. I'm the new guy and I have been searching hard for a tractor to replace my Massey mf-85 for a couple of months now and am still undecided. I am leaning on going with a compact tractor since we downsized from our larger farm to an 18 acre horse farm. Bottom line is I need a tractor with a FEL that can handle at least 4x4 and 5x5 round bales. I havent ran accross a deal on 6x6 bales in a long time so I am not too worried about being able to handle them. I would prefer going to a 4x4. Some of the reasons I'd like to go with a compact is because we have a lot of trees and maneuverability is an issue and I have found with my mf-85 that it can be a trick sometimes getting where you want to go. I also would like to do some food plots in the woods and I think a compact will make it much easier to work in tight spaces in the woods too. I also would like a smaller tractor for ease of hauling. My mf-85 is quite a load on my truck and trailer and I think if I can find a good compact, I might try and do an odd job here and there locally so I would like something that is a bit easier to haul.

With all that being said, everytime I have found a tractor ad, I go straight to the net and check the model and reviews on it and that has led me to believe I will be better off to avoid the Chinese brands. I want something that is going to last me and also hold up it's end of the deal because I expect ALL of my tools/equipment to work as hard as I do. I am strongly leaning towards the following brands: John Deere, Kubota, and New Holland.

One of my main concerns/question on every tractor listed I see is if it will be enough tractor to handle the round bales, blade a driveway, scrape manure out of a horse lot and load it in a truck, move some dirt, etc. I am thinking I need to stick with at least 30hp or more but am still unsure of where my bottom line on hp should be.

As most folks are, we are on a pretty tight budget so money is a major factor. I will probably have to go with a used tractor, hopefully with low hours, so if you all could, let me know what you think about the minimum hp I can get away with for the tasks I need it for, and the models you would reccomend as well, preferrably for the makes I listed but if you feel strongly about another make, feel free to tell me about it too.

I tell ya, the more research I try and do on finding the right tractor for our place, the more confused I get.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bowpredator! 

I think the main issue driving the choice of tractor is going to be size as opposed to horsepower. A typical 30 hp compact tractor is not going to be enough to pickup a 5 x 5 bale at least not without being at the limits of your tractor as well as lifting it high enough to move it effectively. If you stay with 4 x 4 bales that would be a different story. 6 x 6 bales are going to require a pretty good size tractor. 

Will you be moving the bales with a front end loader (FEL) or the the rear 3 pt. hitch? I ask because sometime the rear hitch cannot lift the bales high enough to load them on to a trailer or the back of a pickup. 

Will features like a power reverser or hydrostatic drive important or will a basic gear shift transmission be acceptable? 

Did you have a cost figure you were wanting to stay under?


----------



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Welcome to Tractor Forum Bowpredator!
> 
> I think the main issue driving the choice of tractor is going to be size as opposed to horsepower. A typical 30 hp compact tractor is not going to be enough to pickup a 5 x 5 bale at least not without being at the limits of your tractor as well as lifting it high enough to move it effectively. If you stay with 4 x 4 bales that would be a different story. 6 x 6 bales are going to require a pretty good size tractor.
> ...


I would like to be able to move the bales with both the FEL and the 3 pt. I will not be moving them very far with the tractor. Loading them on a trailer out of a barn at one location and then unloading the trailer and/or moving 1 bale at a time into a feedlot. I am used to the old tractor transmissions so anything new and improved on that end will be new to me. I need to try and stay under $15000.00.

I just fond this tractor listed this morning:

2005 Kubota 3400 3cyl 4wd Diesel STD 5 ft Howse Brush Hog 5 Ft Box Blade 66 hours since I bought new in 2005 $12500.

How well do you think this Kubota could handle a 5x5 bale and what do you think of the price on it? Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't think the 3400 would be big enough weight wise. Something along the lines of a Kubota M4700 or a John Deere 5203 or 5205 would work well and still be in the price range you had in mind used . Both are well built and reliable tractors. Another brand you may want to take a look at is Kioti. The Kioti DK45 is fine machine in this size and well within the cost range used. A Mahindra 4500, 4510, or others in this series would be another choice to consider.

I am personally bias'd towards the Deere equipment as they seem to have the best customer support network.


----------



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

What about a John Deere 2040? Found this ad on tractorhouse:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=5250484&guid=f9cdceb018474dfa9116c4c8ba95b0fa


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The 2040 would handle the bales OK provided you used the rear lift or a huge amount of counter weight as this tractor is 2WD. It is nearly always best to get 4WD if you mount a FEL.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The Kubota would be able to handle a 5x5 bale only if you had a ton of weights on it. It would be alot easier to compare specs if you disclosed the weight of the bale as opposed to the size. The three oint on the 3400 can lift 1456 pounds at 24" behind lift point. As long as you stick to dry 800 pounders you should be ok on that end. The loader would not be capable of lifting a bale.

I think that based on your size constraints and your horsepower wants, you should go with a new or used John Deere 3720 with a 300CX loader. The Cx is self leveling so it is much safer for moving round bales and it has skid steer attachment for switching between spear and bucket. It packs a punch with 44 horsepower, but is only about 5 feet wide. Specs are as shown:

3 pt lift @ 24"- 2200#
Horsepower- 44
CX loader capacity- enough?????????


I have a 3520 that works just fine for me, but I don't move bales with the loader, only the three pt.

THe only stipulation would be price. This tractor-loader configuration will run about 24000 where I live minus dealer *****tions. THey also do 0% financing for 2 years.


GIT-R-DONE


----------



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to keep being a pain in the backside, but i just found this ad for a Belarus 420. It looks like a pretty good deal to me but I dont know much about Belarus I have heard of them and havent heard anything bad so what do you all think about this deal?

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/537375834.html


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Unless you don't mind working on the tractor periodically and have a good source for parts support. I think I would pass on the Belarus. Some of the older air cooled version were pretty reliable but in general, the quality is poor. Just my opinion mind you. The biggest concern would be parts and dealer support.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Another thing is that that tractor has a wide stance, making it hard to get to your feed plots. I would suggest, if you plan on getting a used machine, to stick to one of the main brands.


----------

